# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الإجراءات الجزائية في المملكة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الإجراءات الجزائية في المملكة

----------


## خامس

بارك الله فيك

لكن ما هو تاريخ هذه اللائحة يبدو أنها جديدة

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

تبين  المادة الأخيرة من هذه  اللائحة تاريخ صدورها بقولها:
*     1.        المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائتين :*

*ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد مضي 180 يوماً من تاريخ 
نشـره .*

*م 225 / 1**نُشر هـذا النظام في جريدة أم القرى فـي عـددها ذي الرقم 
(  3867  ) الصادر في  17/ 8 /1422 هـ  ،  ونفذ في أول دوام يوم  الأربعاء الموافق  18/ 2 / 1423 هـ .*
*م 225 / 2**تُنشر هـذه اللائحة في جريدة أم القرى ، ويُعمـل بـها من تاريخ نشرها .*

----------


## سارة السديري

شكرا يا دكتورة ..: )

----------


## خامس

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الصامت2005

شكرا لك يا أخت  شيماء على هذ المجهود وجعله في موازين حسانا تك

----------


## المستشارمدحت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## lawyerfromthere

دكتور شيماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طرح اكثر من رائع و دافع قوي لي للمساهمه في منتداكي و ياليت جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات السعوديه و غيرها يسلوكن هذا النهج الذي يدل على الكثير و لن اطيل و اختم بقول جزاك الله خير

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بقاايا انسااان

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد محمد

يعطيكم العافية على هذا الجهد بس انا ما فتحت معي ولا شفت رابط وشكرا

----------


## برق

شكرااااااااااا

----------


## احمدعاطف

:Up: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
*شـكرــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .* 

*شكرا اعلى المجهود يا دكتوره ونتمى لك دوام التوفيق والرقى باذن االله*

----------


## محمد محمد

للمرة الثانية فين اللائحة يادكتورة ومن فضلك كيف ادخل عليها واقراها بالكامل او حتى انسخها واحملها وشكرا

----------


## ماجد الفيصل

شكر على الطرح فهل تم نشر اللائحة في الجريدة الرسمية ام انها لازلت تحت الدراسة والاخذ و الرد و ما هو التكييف القانوني في التأخر في أصدار القوانين التي تقتضيها قوانين اعلى منها درجة؟؟

موضوع جميل

----------


## إيهاب ندا

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## تركي

اين اللا ئحة [caution]اين اللائحة[/caution]

----------


## عباس عمر علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعتزر عن الغياب الذي طال ولظروف خارجه عن الارادة ولكن نعدكم بالتواصل المنتظم معكم 
ولكم شكري

----------


## من عادتي صامت

بسم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير وشهر رمضان كريم ؟ اشكر كل الاخوان علي التميز واخوكم عضو جديد

----------


## من عادتي صامت

شاكرين لك اخت شيماء هذا التميز

----------


## عوض سعيد

فين اللائحة لو سمحت

----------


## محمد فخري

بوركتكم اخواني الاعزاء ما شاء الله

----------

